# What happens when the package gets stolen?



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

The customer files a complaint, and then what? Do they get it reshipped out or do they get a credit?


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

They can either ask for a replacement or refund.. and the driver get a strike.. To amazon it's always the driver fault not matter what...


----------



## adilakif (Mar 22, 2017)

soypana said:


> They can either ask for a replacement or refund.. and the driver get a strike.. To amazon it's always the driver fault not matter what...


What does Amazon say in the strike message?


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

adilakif said:


> What does Amazon say in the strike message?


Just the regular package was not received letter you get anytime one goes missing.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

What would happen if the customer was forced to pick a time of delivery. Say morning, evening or weekends only ?

Trust me, that email is nothing special to look at. There's a copy here somewhere. Just don't get that fourth one in 500 pac's and you should be golden.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> What would happen if the customer was forced to pick a time of delivery. Say morning, evening or weekends only ?
> 
> Trust me, that email is nothing special to look at. There's a copy here somewhere. Just don't get that fourth one in 500 pac's and you should be golden.


What's your source to the 4th PNR thing? Support/Blue Vests always tell me to stay above 98% when I ask about deactivation. I figured that meant you'd need 10 NPR for deactivation to happen. I was also told at one point there was a three strike policy before that change.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> What's your source to the 4th PNR thing? Support/Blue Vests always tell me to stay above 98% when I ask about deactivation. I figured that meant you'd need 10 NPR for deactivation to happen. I was also told at one point there was a three strike policy before that change.


98% successful on-time delivery. PNR is totally different animal.


----------

